

Uncovering an advertising fraud scheme. Or "the Internet is for porn" - ranit8
http://www.behind-the-enemy-lines.com/2011/03/uncovering-advertising-fraud-scheme.html

======
trotsky
Pretty interesting story, but definitely an example of giving away lock picks
while selling better locks.

~~~
thestranger
What do you mean, he's not trying to sell us anything, is he?

~~~
trotsky
The author claims his company can detect this kind of click fraud (indeed, the
whole article is about how they did) through proprietary methods. If you're an
advertiser it's likely this behavior is about to become more common.

------
DanBC
contains some NSFW images. They could have been put somewhere else. This is an
interesting article.

